
Netflix Raises Price of Most Popular Plan by $1 per Month - the_arun
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/netflix-said-raise-price-most-170000624.html
======
Chefkoochooloo
I am not surprised that Netflix decided to raise the price by $1.00. The
success is incredible; I will do the same as well.

